# water bottle for under downtube



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking for a cheapt bottle that does NOT have a spout to store extra water under my downtube. just a cap that seals up on a ~20 oz bottle. I don' want anything that has a spout because dog poo. I took a cage into the grocery store the other day and was surprised to learn that none of the "sports drink" bottles fit in a cage. I was going to buy one of those and just reuse the bottle with a velcro strap. 

i'm not racing so I do not mind stopping to retrieve it. I hate the feeling of backpacks but I use one when the weather finally cools off. it is over 100 degrees every day in Texas so even a one-hour ride requires 2-3 bottles. I sweat buckets. I have a few alternatives in mind so please do not bother with all those. I just need to know what kind of bottle fits in a cage but does not have a spout that is going to get clogged with dog poo. yes, dog poo everwhere.

This sounds like a Picard thread.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Someone pointed me toward the Camelbak PODIUM® DIRT SERIES 21 OZ BIKE BOTTLE when I asked a similar question, $13. It does have a spout but it also has a cover that covers the spout. I don't have much trouble with dog poo but even on the road bikes (big mud puddles on MUPs), and especially the CX, my bottles get so filthy that I don't want to drink out of them. And I've been thinking about adding a bottle to my mtbs for some electrolyte drink on these really hot rides.

Not sure how well that will work if you really just want to refill another bottle, though. Maybe just retire an old bottle; you could remove the nozzle and seal it up or just always remove the cap and don't mess with the nozzle.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Camelbak PODIUM® DIRT SERIES 21 OZ BIKE BOTTLE ... I don't have much trouble with dog poo but even on the road bikes (big mud puddles on MUPs)


I have that and the Nalgene atb bottle on my radar. I'll get one if needed, but I was hoping there's something like a Gatorade bottle that will fit, considering how likely it is to get lost of bashed on a rock.

Those puddles are probably 47% horse piss. Think about that.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Why not use a standard bike water bottle and just leave the spout closed and unscrew the cap when using it?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A different tack, the Arundel Looney Bin cage will securely hold a wide variety of bottles.

https://www.arundelbike.com/product/looney-bin/


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Solid Nalgenes in Honaker bags https://www.bedrockbags.com/gear/honaker-nalgene-bag


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why not use a standard bike water bottle and just leave the spout closed and unscrew the cap when using it?


This.

You're inventing a solution to a non problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Because I don't want dog **** all over something that I will eventually put near my mouth. Maybe I am a germaphobe, but 100%, not using a bottle with a spot for that. If I relegate one specific bottle for under-bike duty, I will forget which one it is.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> Because I don't want dog **** all over something that I will eventually put near my mouth. Maybe I am a germaphobe, but 100%, not using a bottle with a spot for that.


You could use an old one and mark the top cap with xxx or something to remind you it's the downtube dog$hit bottle. Not trying to push that idea but just saying it's something you probably already have and it's made to fit the cage. Anyway that's what I'd do if I lived in a dog$hit infested area.

Also, bunnyhop that $hit!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Someone feel free to steal my idea:

"Hey eletrolite sports drink company! Start packaging your product in bottles that fit a bicycle bottle cage!" The instant revenue from triathletes would cover the cost of retooling in a single day.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Also, bunnyhop that $hit!


Have you seen dog ****? It's camouflaged as dirt.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why not use a standard bike water bottle and just leave the spout closed and unscrew the cap when using it?





Impetus said:


> This.
> 
> You're inventing a solution to a non problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, he's not. If there is horse crap, mud, and/or water it will make its way into the threads of a standard cycling water bottle.

OP, I have used a normal CamelBak bottle in my downtube, but I made a "sleeve" with suguru, which is moldable rubber. I molded it around the bottle and the cap for about an inch lower than the threads and it keeps it from getting fouled when unscrewing. It works great, but sorry I don't have a picture.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> Someone feel free to steal my idea:
> 
> "Hey eletrolite sports drink company! Start packaging your product in bottles that fit a bicycle bottle cage!" The instant revenue from triathletes would cover the cost of retooling in a single day.


Too many plastic trash islands in the ocean already.



mack_turtle said:


> Have you seen dog ****?


I have 2 dogs but I've never seen dog$hit anywhere, ever. Weird.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Too many plastic trash islands in the ocean already.
> 
> That's why I buy plastic containers and reuse many times. If they were more reuseable, maybe others would do the same.
> 
> I have 2 dogs but I've never seen dog$hit anywhere, ever. Weird.


They're eating it. great at recycling, those dogs! Do you let them lick your face?


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Any interest in putting one behind the seat? I'm putting one of these on my Christmas wish list.

https://www.xlab-usa.com/mini-wing-105.html

I've used a under the downtube holder years ago and hated it. Used some of the cheap-o behind the seat holders and liked them. The big downside was they would work loose so they had to be checked before each ride.

Since I don't drop my seat real far contacting the tire shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Daydreamer said:


> Any interest in putting one behind the seat? I'm putting one of these on my Christmas wish list.


I'd be interested to know of those cause a weird bouncing sensation, get ejected on bumps, or interfere with dropper post operation. Going forward, I would assume that most mountain bikers are using droppers. Behind the seat looks like a good position for road bikes though.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Never noticed any bouncing unless the clamps worked loose which is why I'd check them each ride. Again that was with real cheap ones that were poorly designed.

Getting ejected on bumps can be a problem but X-labs makes some with a stronger grip for mountain biking.

I was wondering about how it would work with a dropper as well. According to my measurements on my bike it shouldn't be a problem even with my seat all the way down.

FWIW, I ride a medium Foes Trail Mixer so I have a 27.5X2.6 in the back. I suppose it could be a problem on different frames.

The reason I was looking at X-Labs is because they seem to be a little better designed.

One of the drawbacks to the Trail Mixer is that it does not have any water bottle mounts in the frame. Some times I need more water then the 100 oz I can carry in my pack. When I was ordering it and talking to Bobby from Foes about it, he told me that he would use a Revelate mountain feed bag. Showed me a picture of him using it during a race. Maybe another option, although I'm going to try a behind the seat one.

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/cockpit/MountainFeedbag


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, that Relevate product is cool. not sure it's worth $50 for my needs though. that would be useful if my goal was to have easy access to the bottle during a race or something. I just want to carry an extra water bottle on my bike and use the extra braze-ons under my bike for something. seems like a wasted opportunity, but most things that can fit down there are susceptible to getting poop splattered on them.

I might just use the cage to carry a re-purposed plastic jar with tools ans spares in it. I can probably use a peanut butter jar, and if I don't clean the jar too carefully, I'll have some extra peanut butter residue to snack on in an emergency.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

no one is going to solve this for you

rejected ideas

-don't ride in dog poop

-cover the top of [any] bottle

-behind the seat, but you said:
'Going forward, I would assume that most mountain bikers are using droppers.' but nothing about if you use a dropper or not...
anyhow rear seat bottle mounts won't interfere with dropper and you won't know the bottles are there until you reach for them, but might make bottles hit rear tire when dropped

until you find that magic fairy that invents your bottle I think not riding on dog crap is the way to go here


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I think not riding on dog crap is the way to go here


So, attach bike to trainer, don't go outside. Got it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Mostly horse poop on the trails here. It doesn't taste half bad compared to dog poop.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> So, attach bike to trainer, don't go outside. Got it.


well sure ya got me, I don't know where you roll

I've put in over 40,000 miles since the last time I hit dog poop on trail or anywhere else...it was ages ago....your mileage may vary. I see it several times a year... I just avoid it, and on fast trails where there is no way to avoid it or see it, haven't hit any. I will say there are certain trails where entitled dog owners just DGAF and crap is all over the place, I avoid those trails 100%.

that all being said, I also avoid bikes that don't have 1 large bottle space on the inside downtube. dog crap or not I'd never put a bottle on the outside downtube that's just wrong in my eyes dog crap or not.

failing all that, and forced to put a bottle down in dogpoopville, I'd just cover the bottle top with a elastic band and plastic wrap.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm thinking about one of the waist hydration packs that can also carry a bottle. I talked to a guy on the trail this morning that had a Evoc. He was carrying two bottles and not using the hydration bladder and said he likes it. I'd probably use the bladder and just one bottle for electrolyte drink, and only in the summer when I'm sweating so much. Or I might try a bottle on the bike and see if I can find some kind of cloth bag to cover over it, but not as expensive as that one that was suggested.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Bed Bath and Beyond has a great selection of Tupperware bottles. I have one that fits the cage perfectly (snug enough to not fall out) that I fill with water and freeze so i have melted ice water to pour over my head on really hot rides.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

I use two of these on my front fork: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-24oz-Vacuum-Insulated-Stainless-Steel-Water-Bottle/907027011

Screw the top completely off to drink, so a dirty top doesn't matter. And they will keep ice frozen for 24+ hours. They fit in a normal bottle cage.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Flip top...*

I use a hinged top bottle in my bottle cage, so the spout is always covered except to drink. It closes securely, has a clasp to push to release and open....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Drink koozie over top of exposed bottle, like a big neoprene condom. Problem solved.

I'll keep an eye out for another bottle or a cage that holds any size bottle, but that will work in the meanwhile.

I have a Dakine Hotlaps pack that holds essentials plus a 20oz bottle. I will easily drink 60oz on a two hour ride. Texas is hot AF.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm going to have to re-evaluate riding without a backpack.

I got animal **** all over my water bottle yesterday at Pedernales even though my bottle was inside the triangle. 

Didn't drink any water for over 2 hours after seeing and smelling the ****. fml.

Will try a large koozie next.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I found a little plastic cap that happens to perfectly fit over the nipple on two of my Camelback Podium Chill bottles. I've been using one of those on the underside bottle lately. The neoprene "koozie" drink holder works as well.


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

i just ordered a CamelBak Podium Dirt Series Mountain Bike Water Bottle that has a built in cap. 

amazon.com/gp/product/B07HGT56Y4

The small cap wouldn't have helped yesterday with the liquid poo that splashed my bottle.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

i use these bottles and they perfectly fit into my holder. specialized side load and others.

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/gatorade-perform-cool-blue/6000187074416

i re use for a while then toss them out. need the water. not the brawndo.

the top twists to open.

i never make contact with the top and always give a quick cleanout shot first.

my wife annoys me when she makes contact with the top, but i solved that when i asked her if she ever saw dog poop on the trail and did she think the top was clean?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> This sounds like a Picard thread.


Yeah. GTF outta here with that shee, wouldja?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Mostly horse poop on the trails here. It doesn't taste half bad compared to dog poop.


I'll take your turd, err, word for it.


----------

